# New iPad chauffe



## Forza Alfa (16 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir a tous ca y est je l'ai! J'ai remarqué que ce dernier avait tendance à chauffer (pas au point de devenir bouillant non plus) lorsque l'on utilise des applis lourdes comme iPhoto ou un jeu (Tintin en l'occurrence )


À prioris c'est normal mais est dangeureux?


----------



## Le Mascou (16 Mars 2012)

Hello chanceux,

Pas de soucis par rapport à la temperature: l'iPad s'arrête tout seul en cas de surchauffe qui pourrait causer des dégâts à l'appareil (et à l'utilisateur en même temps), avec affichage du message adéquate.

Bref, enjoy la bête 3.0


----------



## sebvs (16 Mars 2012)

Même constat. 
Ça chauffe pas mal sans pour autant le solliciter.
Le simple fait de lire qq pages web font monter en température la bête à un point que l avoir en main est très désagréable ...


----------



## John Kay (17 Mars 2012)

J'ai du ce problème au début. J'ai configuré l'appareil en faisant une restauration d'après sauvegarde. Ça chauffait beaucoup au début pour n'importe quelle appli. Mais je me demande si ce n'était pas à cause de l'indexation Spotlight. Sur mon MacBook, l'indexation faisait tourner les ventilos à fond. Du coup, ça me semble plausible. 
Ce soir, j'ai fait du web, avec l'application Deezer en même temps. Pas de chauffe. Ça a chauffé à peine à la lecture d'un épisode Tv en 1080p. Mais bien loin de la chauffe initiale après la restauration.


----------



## sebvs (17 Mars 2012)

J ai aussi restauré. 
Je verrai à l usage demain et vous tiendrai au courant


----------



## nexus28000 (17 Mars 2012)

Coucou
Moi côté chaleur ça va mais je trouve qu'il tire un peu sur le jaune. J'ai l'impression que c'est un problème que l'on retrouve chez pas mal d'utilisateurs peut-être une question de profils colorimétriques. Remarquez-vous un changement par rapport à l'iPad un ?

Bonne soirée

Nexus


----------



## Gallagher (17 Mars 2012)

Pour moi ça marche du tonnerre !!!
64 Go,WiFi, Blanc.
Pas de jaunisse, pas de fièvre... (testé avec deux jeux vidéos, Batman Arkham City Lockdown et Tintin... 15 min chacun)
L'écran est juste extraordinaire. Moi qui vient directement de la 1ere génération d'iPad je ne regrette pas cette troisième version.


----------



## lolothentique (18 Mars 2012)

Bonjour 
Je l'ai depuis hier aucun problème de chauffe ni de jaunisse il a tourné tout la journée 
Mais des fois il arrête l'application sans rien demander et je me retrouve sur le bureau 
C'est un peu agaçant .
Auriez vous une solution à ce problème 
Merci et bonne journée


----------



## Aphelion (18 Mars 2012)

Pas de problème non plus de mon côté. Hier pendant 2 heures j'ai fais de la navigation sur internet, du Real Racing, un peu de lecture de vidéos (HD), et pas de surchauffe anormal. Un peu chaud, mais rien d'inquiétant. 

En tout cas, je suis vraiment content de mon premier iPad (et mon premier appareil iOS). GoodReader couplé à Dropbox et iCloud, c'est nickel pour la gestion de fichiers. Ca me fait penser que tout ceux qui se plaignent de ne pas avoir un gestionnaire de fichiers sur iOS ne savent vraiment pas de quoi ils parlent XD


----------



## Lefenmac (18 Mars 2012)

Aphelion a dit:


> Ca me fait penser que tout ceux qui se plaignent de ne pas avoir un gestionnaire de fichiers sur iOS ne savent vraiment pas de quoi ils parlent XD



Tout le monde n'est pas doté de ton intelligence, faut pas leur en vouloir s'ils avaient pu choisir ils auraient demandé d'avoir tes capacités...

"Ne te crois point si important que les autres te paraissent insignifiants".... Confucius.


----------



## dougi83 (18 Mars 2012)

Gallagher a dit:


> Pour moi ça marche du tonnerre !!!
> 64 Go,WiFi, Blanc.
> Pas de jaunisse, pas de fièvre... (testé avec deux jeux vidéos, Batman Arkham City Lockdown et Tintin... 15 min chacun)
> L'écran est juste extraordinaire. Moi qui vient directement de la 1ere génération d'iPad je ne regrette pas cette troisième version.



 Idem pour moi avec mon 32GO, passer de IPad 1 à iPad 3 est vraiment une révolution, encore plus pour le non rechargement intempestif des onglets. 
Là il y a de la mémoire en quantité suffisante et c'est un véritable confort.


----------



## Forza Alfa (22 Mars 2012)

c'est marrant je ne constate plus de chauffe comme au début! Même en jouant à des jeux assez lourds (Real Racing 2), pas d'écran jaune pour ma part!


----------

